# Trying to find pic of painting..



## RJ Sclafani (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all. I'm trying to find a picture or artist name that did a particular painting. I had painted it from memory in 1991 when I was in first grade. I had seen it in my doctors office and loved it, so I painted it. BTW, I would guess that the original (reprint) was not in water color, it was probably what medium I was using at that age.

If anyone could lead me in the right direction I would appreciate it!


----------

